# Zotac CI320 nano (Intel Celeron N2930 1.83Ghz)



## iSh0w (Jan 30, 2018)

Will my PC Zotac CI320 nano (Intel Celeron N2930 1.83Ghz) manage to FreeBsd!

Thank you.


----------



## k.jacker (Jan 30, 2018)

iSh0w said:


> my PC Zotac CI320 nano


If you allready own that device, then try it.

If not, you should research the hardware inside of computer/motherboards (manufacturer website, google, reviews) and then check my findings against the hardware compatibility for FreeBSD 11.1.

The question is, if you want to run Xorg or if you plan on using that as a small server?
The 7. generation Intel graphics has been supported for a long time, but Atom/Celeron/Pentium SoC processor's graphics still may not work.
(I don't own one, but have read that here on the forums several times)
I think the celeron N2930 graphics is part of the Valleyview series (BayTrail platform) and some of those are supported by i915_kms driver.
Though with those platforms Intel usually throws together some random previous generation stuff without providing much usefull informations about it...


----------



## iSh0w (Jan 30, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> If you allready own that device, then try it.
> 
> If not, you should research the hardware inside of computer/motherboards (manufacturer website, google, reviews) and then check my findings against the hardware compatibility for FreeBSD 11.1.
> 
> ...



I would want to run Xorg or Gnome if possible.

I guess I need to do some homework.

Just trying may be the way to go but would require time and energy so thought I'd check here first.

Thanks for your time and for replying!

Update:
Based on the link you shared and the subsequent link for Intel Celeron processors within that link, found the N2930 listed so I guess I'll be giving it a try soon. Still curious if I should go for TrueOS or just use FreeBSD


----------



## k.jacker (Jan 31, 2018)

iSh0w said:


> found the N2930 listed


That's only a link to ark.intel.com, sure all Intel processors are listet there.
Best place to look up all kind of information about your processor and chipsets and stuff, but it's in no way related to things beeing supported on FreeBSD.

What I would do if you don't want to do a full install is to grab a pen drive with FreeBSD installer and boot into it...
Then, at the first question, don't choose to "install" but rather choose "Live CD", at the login prompt type _root_ without password and then
run `kldload i915kms` and see if the Intel graphics driver attaches.

If it works, the screen will go blank/flicker for a moment and then some output like this should appear on the console:

```
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
drmn0: More than 8 outputs detected
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for drmn0 on minor 0
```

Support for graphics drivers you'll find here, but still you can't be sure if it will work with your N2930 before you try it.


----------



## iSh0w (Jan 31, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> That's only a link to ark.intel.com, sure all Intel processors are listet there.
> Best place to look up all kind of information about your processor and chipsets and stuff, but it's in no way related to things beeing supported on FreeBSD.
> 
> What I would do if you don't want to do a full install is to grab a pen drive with FreeBSD installer and boot into it...
> ...



1) downloaded and wrote "FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img" onto a USB
2) Booted from the stick and selected multi-user > LiveCD
3) Ran the command shared by you `kldload i915kms`
and got the following output:

```
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
```

Took a photo of the screen and sharing below


----------



## k.jacker (Jan 31, 2018)

Sorry, the driver did not attach.
You won't get video acceleration with that CPU (it's HD graphics) for now.

A new driver is in the works on FreeBSD 12-CURRENT and chances are high that the new driver will support the HD graphics in your CPU.


----------



## iSh0w (Jan 31, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> Sorry, the driver did not attach.
> You won't get video acceleration with that CPU (it's HD graphics) for now.
> 
> A new driver is in the works on FreeBSD 12-CURRENT and chances are high that the new driver will support the HD graphics in your CPU.



Oh No 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 31, 2018)

You may need to try FreeBSD 12-CURRENT and drm-next from Ports (for FreeBSD 12).


----------



## iSh0w (Jan 31, 2018)

vermaden said:


> You may need to try FreeBSD 12-CURRENT and drm-next from Ports (for FreeBSD 12).



Thanks. Downloading "FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-powerpc-20180118-r328126-memstick.img" any help on how to get "drm-next from Ports" would be appreciated, did you mean I manually download that port and copy to the USB stick in a particular directory after writing the img to the usb stick?

Or is it a command I need to run once I boot into a Live run.

Thanks.


----------



## k.jacker (Jan 31, 2018)

That's why I didn't mention 12-CURRENT at first... We (you) are not supposed to ask questions about CURRENT as it is by no means a stable distribution.
You are on your own if you want to give it a try. Full install of CURRENT required. Read the pkg-msg from the drm-next port for instructions how to get it working.
Over and out


----------



## vermaden (Feb 1, 2018)

iSh0w said:


> Thanks. Downloading "FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-powerpc-20180118-r328126-memstick.img" any help on how to get "drm-next from Ports" would be appreciated, did you mean I manually download that port and copy to the USB stick in a particular directory after writing the img to the usb stick?
> 
> Or is it a command I need to run once I boot into a Live run.
> 
> Thanks.


You need amd64 image, not powerpc image ...

About drm-next:
https://www.freshports.org/graphics/drm-next-kmod/


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 28, 2019)

Been a while since I tried free bsd currently on debian buster.

Is there any good news for me  anything I can try!

Thank you for your time.


----------



## k.jacker (Nov 28, 2019)

Of course, leave all that Intel SoC crap alone that starts with J or N


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 28, 2019)

k.jacker said:


> Of course, leave all that Intel SoC crap alone that starts with J or N



I wish I were smart enough to get that joke 

Downloaded "FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img" and will follow your instructions as below, are those still good for the current release? Thanks



k.jacker said:


> That's only a link to ark.intel.com, sure all Intel processors are listet there.
> Best place to look up all kind of information about your processor and chipsets and stuff, but it's in no way related to things beeing supported on FreeBSD.
> 
> What I would do if you don't want to do a full install is to grab a pen drive with FreeBSD installer and boot into it...
> ...


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 28, 2019)

k.jacker said:


> Of course, leave all that Intel SoC crap alone that starts with J or N


Ah, just got your reference, guess you meant if I moved to another chipset I'd be good lol, unfortunately don't want to spend on getting a new system at the moment :/


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 28, 2019)

FreshPorts -- graphics/drm-next-kmod: DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
					

amdgpu, i915, and radeon DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components. Currently corresponding to Linux 4.11 DRM. Experimental state. amdgpu and radeonkms are known to fail with EFI boot.  WWW: https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm




					www.freshports.org
				




*Conflicts:*CONFLICTS_INSTALL:

drm-devel-kmod
drm-stable-kmod
drm-legacy-kmod
*Conflicts Matches:* There are no Conflicts Matches for this port.  This is usually an error. No installation instructions: this port has been deleted.The package name of this deleted port was: *PKGNAME:* drm-next-kmod

Same Problem as before screenshot below


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2019)

```
20181209:
 	  AFFECTS: users of DRM ports other than graphics/drm-kmod
 	  AUTHOR: jmd@FreeBSD.org
 	
 	  In order to facilitate future porting efforts and help in supporting multiple
 	  FreeBSD versions, the DRM ports other than drm-kmod (graphics/drm-stable-kmod,
 	  graphics/drm-next-kmod, graphics/drm-devel-kmod) have been renamed to
 	  include the FreeBSD version they are designed for.
 	
 	  drm-stable-kmod is drm-fbsd11.2-kmod
 	  drm-next-kmod is drm-fbsd12.0-kmod
 	  drm-devel-kmod is drm-current-kmod
```

If you're not sure which one you need just remove that old one `pkg delete drm-next-kmod` and install graphics/drm-kmod, it will automatically install the correct one for your version.


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you for your time and for replying.

Would I need to do a full install to try this port or can I install it while running the live version, I understand it might not save the port in the live instance, just want to see if would potentially will work with a full installation.



SirDice said:


> ```
> 20181209:
> AFFECTS: users of DRM ports other than graphics/drm-kmod
> AUTHOR: jmd@FreeBSD.org
> ...


----------

